# You know you are a hedgie owner when....



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

You yell out "THANK GOODNESS SHE POOPED!"

I sware, I never thought I'd yell those words so much. 

Chloe gave me a startle the other night when I didn't notice anything on her wheel... this morning I joyfully belted out "Thank goodness she pooped!" .... my other half thinks I'm nuts...


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: It's really so much fun to watch people from when they first get their hedgehogs and complain or talk about how much they poop...to where they start getting obsessed with that poop! What color is it, how much is it, is it too dry or too loose, where are they pooping, and OH GOD THERE'S NO POOP WHAT'S WRONG??? :lol: And the non-hedgehog/pet owners never seem to understand how important poop is...


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

HAHAH, it is too funny.

All I think of though is the kids in the hall sketch about Grandpa's last poo....


----------



## laurentj23 (Aug 22, 2012)

Going to the stores looking for coroplast and everyone of them has no clue what it is!

Lookin for the best deals on fleece

Waking up in the middle of the night just to take a glance of your hedge wheeling!


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

...you find yourself sitting at work in your cubicle for a week straight, hand sewing fleece liner's and fleece pouches.
...You've purchased three cages in one week to make sure there's enough room for your hedgy, then you buy another just to fit the Carolina storm wheel. lol


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

... you have both cat food and cage wipes in your shopping cart.
... you cringe every time you see a wire wheel.
... you have 3 thermometers, one for each end of the cage, one for room temp.
... you have an extra toothbrush for bath time.


----------



## Erizo (Jul 25, 2012)

When you buy your hedgie her own air conditioner for her own room, and you still have only fans in summer for yourself.
................................................................



> ... you have 3 thermometers, one for each end of the cage, one for room temp.


Ha! Exactly this. ~$90 of thermometers for one hedgehog?
................................................................

I do not speak of these things to non-hedgie people.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

You know what these things are: wheeling, anointing, splatting, and poop boots


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

...you spend more money on cat food for the hedgehogs than on cat food for the cat XD


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

... you buy baby food and you don't have a baby


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

hedgielover said:


> ... you buy baby food and you don't have a baby


You spend a lot of time in the baby section in general! Baby food, aveno baby wash, pedialite, baby recieving blankets in a pinch...


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

NoDivision said:


> hedgielover said:
> 
> 
> > ... you buy baby food and you don't have a baby
> ...


This is very true! Sometimes even baby toys, those little kits that include, nail clippers, brushes, tooth brushes, etc.

Also this is a great game! and the OP's story was very good.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

hedgielover said:


> NoDivision said:
> 
> 
> > hedgielover said:
> ...


Oh yes, the baby nailclippers! And I use bottle brushes to clean my waterers... everyone must think I'm a mom (or with my belly, maybe expecting XD )


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

On the baby theme....

Crying babies sound like the hedgie scream of death, not the other way around.


----------

